# 
-!!!         ,  ,   .      .

----------


## sotnik

. 258  :
"	4.   ,    ,    . 
	5.     ,      ,              - ."

----------

,       -??
   ,     ,   ,  .
     . - "  ,  !"
    .       ,          ,   .     ,       .     ,     .        10000 ,       .
  ?    " ",    , , ,     .

----------


## sotnik

,         . ,   ,    "" !
 ,      !       "  ,    "    " ...",             .   -  ,       .   -      !!!
,   ,          -   ()  .5 .258  ,      .    !
,   ,   !   ,     ""  .    -         !

----------

-    ?
   ,    .

----------


## stas

...        ...

----------

,     - ...

----------

,  ,      .  ,          . ,   -    ,  -  . , ,   ,     .    ,      ,     ?     ,  !

----------


## Cepera

2)        .      1      11 0000000     (, ,   .);  ;  ;     ,    ).

 ,             5  7  .

  ..

----------


## stas

!  6-          :Smilie: .

----------

> 2)        .      1      11 0000000     (, ,   .);  ;  ;     ,    ).
> 
>  ,             5  7  .
> 
>   ..


  ,    



          (    
                7   10  )



11 0000000     ( )                             -  

( .     18.11.2006 N 697)

----------

